# Best paint for dark reds?



## Huntercoatings (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey guy's just want to know what paint you gents grab for those deep colors, especially red? At this point I'm mostly using kelly moore paint, I love their acry-plex paint for walls. Haven't used there paints in a dark red yet, I usually get duration but around here people don't like spending the money for that. Any suggestions, I'm in Utah and have SW, BM, PPG, KM, Ace, kwal lowes, home depot..


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

BM Aura. Just because. No joke. Some companies do made red bases for some paints, that can work well too.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I bring this up whenever the poor hiding issue with reds, especially dark reds, comes up. Paint it black first. That was a tip given to me by an auto painter years ago. It makes a huge difference.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

kdpaint said:


> BM Aura. Just because. No joke. Some companies do made red bases for some paints, that can work well too.


I agree that Aura works well in this situation. But if they don't want to pay for Duration...


----------



## Huntercoatings (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks gough, I know about priming gray but not black I'll have to give it a try. I noticed your in Idaho, do you ever use rodda paint? I'd like to try it but they're not in utah.


----------



## Huntercoatings (Aug 16, 2013)

There are very few that will spend for Aura, I've only used it a few times when it was for a few diehard benny moore fan's. Wish i could use it moore often.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Aura is great. If we are using Dulux, here accents line is great for reds. The only issue is the eggshell is fairly shiny and it doesn't have a flat finish I don't think...


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

DO NOT use any reds from Sherwin-Williams. Although I buy most of my paint there, their reds are atrocious. I mean, I understand 3 coats is a possibility, but, with SW's reds, 4, 5, 6, 7 coats are often necessary. Ugh.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Cashmere reds rock


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I did do some roll outs at SW a few weeks ago with the new red base an was impressed. Thought still a three coat deal gray and two top. Cashmere induration as I remember. 
David


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

MIZZOU said:


> Cashmere reds rock


Do they have a red base in Cashmere? 

I've used promar 200 in the red base with no problem. Still prefer Aura in red, not just for coverage but for the added durability it has.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Whenever I'm using reds I use a gray. Using the LRV index in the back of a fan deck makes it easy. If the red I use is a 20LRV. Just use a 20LRV gray. It's super easy and was recommended by a BM lab technician I got to know back when I was part of the PDS program. 

Being that I'm always open to try something new. I'd like to try black as a primer as recommended by Gough.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

I suggest BM regal or Aura. P&L Accolade if you can find it. Behr ultra or try one coat of glidden premium flat/matte from home depot(excellent hide) and then two coats of desired paint. I didnt believe it till I tried it with red; burnt orange and yellow over dark green.


----------



## DONZI (Dec 23, 2013)

My vote is aura, by far the best for reds and yellows!


----------



## Wings Fan (Feb 22, 2014)

PPG has accent in matte. Best I've used...they double tint it. Covers in 2 coats


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Huntercoatings said:


> There are very few that will spend for Aura, I've only used it a few times when it was for a few diehard benny moore fan's. Wish i could use it moore often.


In the case of dark colors Aura is actually worth the extra $$. It almost covers in one coat, and the 2nd coat makes you look like a pro.


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

People are still using grey primers really? Just use Aura and quit worrying about the cost. By the time you buy a separate primer, apply it, then apply 3 or more topcoats of some poorly covering paint, you really think you are ahead of the game because you saved 10 or 15 dollars per gallon? The labor is the expensive part of paintjobs.


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Aura matte!


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Do they have a red base in Cashmere?
> 
> I've used promar 200 in the red base with no problem. Still prefer Aura in red, not just for coverage but for the added durability it has.


 I dont think cashmere has a red base. Its just there deep base colors work great. Grey primer and 2 coats looks like a million bucks.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Carl said:


> People are still using grey primers really? Just use Aura and quit worrying about the cost. By the time you buy a separate primer, apply it, then apply 3 or more topcoats of some poorly covering paint, you really think you are ahead of the game because you saved 10 or 15 dollars per gallon? The labor is the expensive part of paintjobs.


 Some of my customers prefer SW so its nice to have options. I also charge accordingly.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Do they have a red base in Cashmere? I've used promar 200 in the red base with no problem. Still prefer Aura in red, not just for coverage but for the added durability it has.


I believe your right. We did a complete remodel all cashmere last year and I do remember something about needing 1 odd ball. It was after texture, but it covered perfectly in 2 coats. I'll check.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Huntercoatings said:


> There are very few that will spend for Aura, I've only used it a few times when it was for a few diehard benny moore fan's. Wish i could use it moore often.



All of my clients pay for BM. They don't all pay for Aura. BM has several different price points, all good paints with Gennex colorants. Covers great. 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I always use grey primer for red topcoats. Its been a procedure us professional painters have done for the last 100 years and separates us from amateurs.


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Gymschu said:


> DO NOT use any reds from Sherwin-Williams. Although I buy most of my paint there, their reds are atrocious. I mean, I understand 3 coats is a possibility, but, with SW's reds, 4, 5, 6, 7 coats are often necessary. Ugh.


You didn't use the gray primer they tell you to use first or you could get coverage in two coats.


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Gwarel said:


> In the case of dark colors Aura is actually worth the extra $$. It almost covers in one coat, and the 2nd coat makes you look like a pro.


I don't know about that. I used the Aura for a red and it took 4 coats.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Certain reds/yellows in Bm Aura call for a base color primer, which only applies to certain shades.

I've had alot of deep base colors, 4 base, and have used Aura with no problem.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

I got sick of being on this coverage bull**** roundabout. Years ago just off white covered over just off whites......now they dont. Unless you have an almost perfect colour match, you are up for multiple coats. 

Over in Aus we have Resene Paints a New Zealand based company that has a far higher solid content that other manufactures and better quality tints. 

Here is a bright red wall.......one coat over white............(we gave it a second anyway because of sheen) but no coverage issues with any bases or ultra bright base paint. 

Pics are one coat over whisper white just to display coverage! 

Edit to what I first tried to convey................you don't have to put up with the paint shops crap of "oh those paints dont exist" or "I'd like to see what sort of factory backing they give" True is, they just put better ingredients in that results in a better product for you! Or my personal fave.....see that drum is $20 more expensive that ours............No **** economics guru.............this also takes half the time to put on so factor that into your equation and get back to me!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Since 2005, Aura


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey Repaintpro, thats quite impressive coverage. I have seen Resene paints around but not tried them myself. Anyway I thought you were Dulux accredited ?


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Brian C said:


> Hey Repaintpro, thats quite impressive coverage. I have seen Resene paints around but not tried them myself. Anyway I thought you were Dulux accredited ?


No way Brian, That is Ben. I was asked to become a part of their system and that's a whole other story. Dulux can't buy my loyalty :whistling2:


----------



## Grateful_Monk (Jul 17, 2012)

I used PM200 to paint SW Radish over purple walls. I applied 4 coats before it covered. I don't find those gray primers to be very helpful. In addition, I would rather apply extra coats of paint rather than get out a whole setup in primer. That just makes more mess to clean-up.

Few years ago I just covered everything and sprayed the paint on. I didn't back roll until the final coat.

I hate begging customers to pick something other than red.

Aura sounds pretty popular. I'm willing to give anything a try at this point.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Brian C said:


> Hey Repaintpro, thats quite impressive coverage. I have seen Resene paints around but not tried them myself. Anyway I thought you were Dulux accredited ?



I am not pushing Resene to anyone, but their bases for bright colours is unbeatable. We never use bright base or neutral type bases anymore. So instead of tinting an almost clear base to a bright red by filling it with tint, they provide better bases and stronger tints right from the start. 

I think as a guide across the board they have about 10% more solids than equivalent Taubmans or Dulux products so coverage is naturally better. 

Here are a couple of more pics going onto external tilt panel. This is one coat of Resene over Taubmans Endure exterior lowsheen............Had full coverage in one coat but again we gave it two as it was external works.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Slopmeyer said:


> I don't know about that. I used the Aura for a red and it took 4 coats.


I'm surprised to hear this. Maybe they used the wrong base to make the color? I've used it in red, dark blue and dark brown and it covered better than anything else I've tried.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah someone screwed up at the paint store. Aura is the bomb for reds and yellows. Nothing is better IMO.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Would Emerald also work well with these trouble some colors?


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I have not used Emerald. I do know that BM's Gennex tints have been out for at least 2x maybe 3x as long as SW's new tinting system, so there is that to consider, and Aura's chemistry is pretty badazz. I've always been impressed using it.

I'm sure Emerald is good, but I'd be surprised if it was all around as good as Aura. Very.


----------



## PaintPerfect (Sep 19, 2013)

Honestly, our experience with Emerald, after we were told it was just as good as Aura, was mostly negative. Finishes didn't finish uniformly, coverage was sketchy, it picture framed EVERY TIME...we gave up trying to move around with products and brands, and we use Aura or Regal Select almost always. Last customer looking for a price break asked specifically for Eminence for their ceilings, vs. BM Ultra Flat, and we hated the finish. It's see through, white over white...two coats doesn't make much of an improvement, either...


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

kdpaint said:


> I have not used Emerald. I do know that BM's Gennex tints have been out for at least 2x maybe 3x as long as SW's new tinting system, so there is that to consider, and Aura's chemistry is pretty badazz. I've always been impressed using it.
> 
> I'm sure Emerald is good, but I'd be surprised if it was all around as good as Aura. Very.


Have used both paints lets put it this way, Emerald could'nt even carry Aura's jockstrap.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Grateful_Monk said:


> I used PM200 to paint SW Radish over purple walls. I applied 4 coats before it covered. I don't find those gray primers to be very helpful. In addition, I would rather apply extra coats of paint rather than get out a whole setup in primer. That just makes more mess to clean-up.
> 
> Few years ago I just covered everything and sprayed the paint on. I didn't back roll until the final coat.
> 
> ...


Primers do work and set up/dry much faster than the paint. Allowing you to prime , clean up primer set-up and then paint faster than 3 coats of paint. In most cases.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Have an accent wall to do in BM Heritage Red (almost an industrial/safety red). The father is a fireman so the kids room has to have one wall with something as close to fire engine red as I could get.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Repaintpro said:


> No way Brian, That is Ben. I was asked to become a part of their system and that's a whole other story. Dulux can't buy my loyalty :whistling2:


G'day Steve 

You seem a little touchy sounds like you had a bad experience with them ?

Dulux don't buy my loyalty either I'm just happy with the products I use and also the Accredited Program I guess I choose to be loyal 

If things change such as I'm no longer happy with the products or program then I will not continue with both


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> G'day Steve
> 
> You seem a little touchy sounds like you had a bad experience with them ?
> 
> ...



Ha......just a little touchy! When the concept started here Dulux first approached me and said it cost $300 to join and I would be a preferred contractor as long as I did not use any other paint. I think I told them if they wanted me to be part of their program they could pay me $300 and not use any other painters! I never heard back from them!


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

They have relaxed the rules a bit these-days and you are permitted to use 25% other brands of paint i'm told. It costs about 600- bucks to be a member now.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

mate, a top notch painter like yourself should come onboard the accredited scheme. It has increased my income a fair amount. Potential customers that look on the Dulux accredited web page for a registered painter are not looking for a cheap hack job and are willing to pay accordingly.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Brian C said:


> mate, a top notch painter like yourself should come onboard the accredited scheme. It has increased my income a fair amount. Potential customers that look on the Dulux accredited web page for a registered painter are not looking for a cheap hack job and are willing to pay accordingly.



I am happy to be a rebel without a clue Brian :jester: 

I would have spent $50k with Dulux last year on roofing membrane (Acratex) because I believe it is the best on the market. Other manufactures IMHO do things better with interior paint and external wall paint.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I actually like Emerald as well as, if not better than, Aura for dark colors. The main difference I see is that Aura is thicker bodied (about %6 more solids) and its easier to get the mils on with brush and roller application. 

Emerald is a little thinner feeling and you really have to try to get close to a full coat in one application. But if you can get it applied close to spec, it will flow out better than Aura and cover just as well. The longer open time of Emerald makes it easier to work with IMO.


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

Lately, Aura flows like crap, especially over itself. I only use it because of the coverage.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Carl said:


> Lately, Aura flows like crap, especially over itself. I only use it because of the coverage.



Yea, that's my only beef with it. It's like it just doesn't have time to flow out before it dries.


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

Aura for red all day long ! No primer straight outta can . It's self priming anyways . And it covers in 2-3 coats no matter what . Add dynoflow from Sherwin or pay more for Benmoore version if you must and bam no issues!


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

I've never tried emerald. Heard it was thick like craft glue? If not I'd happily sample it. Aura's my goto for walls. The slight bit of sags are manageable. Red has been outta style here for at least a decade but if it comes up again - I'll try aura straight up. The colour that Has issues for me, even with Aura is 'crisp linen'. Even over white. Brush, roll, sprayed the coverage sucks all day long.


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Three coats Regal Select eggshell the color was dinner party and went over white.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Danahy said:


> I've never tried emerald. Heard it was thick like craft glue? If not I'd happily sample it. Aura's my goto for walls. The slight bit of sags are manageable. Red has been outta style here for at least a decade but if it comes up again - I'll try aura straight up. The colour that Has issues for me, even with Aura is 'crisp linen'. Even over white. Brush, roll, sprayed the coverage sucks all day long.



Yeah what's up with that! I've had trouble with linen white covering over white!! Any other color type is awesome. I've even had one coat coverage over different colors. Problem was I ordered enough for two coats! 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Linen white advance is bad coverage as well. New wood that cannot be sprayed is not fun with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbob (Aug 23, 2013)

Aura- Kings Red over white primer in 2 coats. 2nd coat was almost just because.


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

Using a color primer of black makes no sense. Then the red is going to have to fight the shade - maybe not as much as if it were white, but it will fight it. The color should be some shade of gray, sometimes a darkish gray depending on the color of red. Sherwin Williams provides the correct shade on the back of the red color chips.

Aura is great for coverage and with 2 coats, no color primer needed.

Behr Ultra covers in reds well also.


----------



## bklynboy1970 (Oct 8, 2013)

Beher chianti....rocks & Sherwin williams definitely has the best primer if you go with them Imo....I've used bm aura...and it needed 3 coats painting contractor blamed me, I told him from start it needed a prime coat he used another painter to do the bedroom in a BM blue it took 4 coats, painter was my bud called me and told me contractor called me back lol


----------



## MGT Painting (Jul 19, 2011)

I will put my vote in for Aura too it ...I have done the SW Red but it took several coats to get it right.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Here's a good example. BM Heritage Red in Aura Matte. They had to actually mix this manually because this color is too much for the matte and is only supposed to be mixed in the semi-gloss. 

This is a new addition. Pictures never seem to present the reds very well and they show much brighter here. The color was really fire engine red as the father is a fireman and will decorate the room with station items. 2 coats could probably have passed but a 3rd looked even better.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

i'll have to gets some pics when the paint is finished. This is 2nd coat and then 3rd ct


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Do they have a red base in Cashmere? I've used promar 200 in the red base with no problem. Still prefer Aura in red, not just for coverage but for the added durability it has.


Checked my papers, it was 200. Thought it covered well.


----------



## RjH (Jul 24, 2012)

*Dark reds*

For bright reds or dark reds, bright yellows or greens, I find that if you use the Benjamin Moore Aura foundation coat, you will most likely only need one topcoat of Aura paints. I have also used the contractor line over the foundation coating and it worked really well. A little more money but a lot less time and not 5-7 coats. So it probably works out cheaper.

From the sunny Shuswap in British Columbia.


----------



## The Paint Lady (Oct 10, 2013)

Tonyg, that color looks great! Would love to have that formula!


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

Clark and Kensington has a red base also.

I'm kinda confused about the gray primer though.
Why not a partial red tint? Granted if you had leftover primer you wouldn't be able to use it for much else if it were a partial red tint, whereas gray would still have uses.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

behr premium ultra


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

The Paint Lady said:


> Tonyg, that color looks great! Would love to have that formula!


Benjamin Moore Heritage Red pm-18


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Criard said:


> Clark and Kensington has a red base also.
> 
> I'm kinda confused about the gray primer though.
> Why not a partial red tint? Granted if you had leftover primer you wouldn't be able to use it for much else if it were a partial red tint, whereas gray would still have uses.



The grey primer as far as I know stops the light particles refracting around inside the paint, bright colours have a slightly different the tint settles and lie down so they let light bounce around and have a party! That's when the grey background you have put on stops the light going everywhere and sends the light back out in a semi even way.......

Your level grey undercoats absolutely do work above any other undercoat colour I have proven that time and time again myself. 

No I use Resene paints we have no need to use any level of undercoat no matter what the colour! Even printers ink colours! 

P.S I am not a chemist.........only a painter who gets dribbled crap from my reps.....some of it makes scene.


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

[old thread]


----------

